
Corel confirms it has acquired virtualization specialist Parallels - ljoshua
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/20/corel-confirms-acquisition-of-parallels/
======
paul_milovanov
Corel still exists?! Good for them!

~~~
qubex
One of the first Linux distributions I tried (after the venerable Slackware)
was the short-lived Corel Linux way back in 1999 or thereabouts.

~~~
callinyouin
I installed Corel Linux on the family computer when I was 13. It was my first
Linux distribution. Someone from school got the disc out of a magazine if I
remember correctly.

I couldn't get the modem to work and the installer didn't add a boot option
for the Windows 98 partition (LILO bootloader), so my family was
understandably pretty pissed off. I ended up figuring out how to restore the
Windows MBR, and eventually figured out how to dual boot.

To this day, when I mention Corel Linux was my first Linux distribution people
tend to think I'm confused since "Corel makes graphics software, not Linux
distributions!"

~~~
qubex
Probably you had one of those ‘winmodem’ monstrosities that were prevalent at
the time. I experienced similar problems.

~~~
chrisseaton
There's nothing inherently wrong with a software modem. It's just a different
way of implementing the hardware. Some software modems were effectively
programmable DSPs, almost like a software defined radio for a wired
connection.

I doubt they ever claimed Linux driver support so it's not their fault people
weren't able to get them working.

------
comment20181220
Like Kaspersky, parallels is Russian software and on the list of "domestic"
software by the Russian government. Parallels has been erasing references to
its Russian roots since the hackergate began. Trying to avoid Kaspersky fate
and escape sanctions and bans especially when US federal funding is involved?
It is not clear who is buying what in this case.

~~~
blattimwind
Just wait until the Americans figure out that JetBrains is basically soviet
technology!

~~~
leadingthenet
What?

~~~
hadrien01
JetBrains is registered as a Czech company but is basically Russian: most of
its employees are (were?) russian, and it's two main offices are in Russia.

------
Stratoscope
“From our highly complementary product portfolios to our shared business
models and strategies, Corel and Parallels are a great fit. Thanks to the
combined power of our technologies and teams, we see tremendous opportunities
to drive continued growth and success for our businesses and most importantly,
our customers.”

Where do people learn to write like this?

~~~
rs86
Business bullshit by Andre Spicer will be a good read for you

------
japhyr
I just started using a Mac this year, and I need to run Linux and Windows for
testing reasons. I'm starting to do more freelance work now, so I'll have some
Windows-focused work as well.

Right now I have separate machines for each OS, but I'd like to just use a Mac
and get rid of my other machines. I've played with Virtualbox, but I haven't
used Parallels or VMWare. Does this acquisition make Parallels any more or
less appealing as a virtualization solution for macOS? Does anyone have any
clear recommendations for doing professional work in various OSes on a Mac at
this point?

~~~
donarb
I use VirtualBox myself.

I started out using Parallels at first, but can't see having to continually
pay to upgrade, especially when I'm mainly using Linux images although I do
run a copy of Windows periodically.

VirtualBox is free and supported by Oracle.

~~~
wwweston
> VirtualBox is free and supported by Oracle.

What people are learning, though, is that nothing from Oracle is ever really
free, it's simply deferring time evaluating licensing terms and legal costs
into the future.

~~~
jpeloquin
For example, Oracle's interpretation of "personal use" in the VirtualBox
Personal Use and Evaluation License (which applies to the Extension Pack)
changed completely sometime in late 2016 / early 2017, without notice. Compare
[1] with [2].

Before: "Personal use is when you install the product on one or more PCs
yourself and you make use of it (or even your friend, sister and grandmother).
It doesn't matter whether you just use it for fun or run your multi-million
euro business with it." [1]

Now: "Personal Use and/or Educational Use expressly exclude any use of the
Product for commercial purposes or to operate or run a business, organization,
governmental organization, or educational institution." [2]

Oracle does track downloads and will make inquiries if they suspect commercial
use.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20161108235524/https://www.virtu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161108235524/https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Licensing_FAQ)
[2]
[https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Licensing_FAQ](https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Licensing_FAQ)

------
giobox
Isn't Parallel's business more or less entirely x86 virtualization products
for MacOS? Do their other non-MacOS product lines bring in much revenue?

Interesting time to buy such a company when there are so many strong rumors
pointing to the Mac's impending ARM chip future...

------
antonius
Interviewed at Corel a few years back. Surprised the company still exists
given how dated the product line is.

------
tambourine_man
Corel seems to be one of those places where software goes to die. Almost like
Yahoo, but withering, instead of going with a bang.

With Oracle at the realm of VirtualBox and now this, it’s not a pretty
landscape.

I hope I’m wrong though.

~~~
paulie_a
I'm surprised Oracle has kept virtual box going this long, but with the
licensing and aggressive behavior they seem to be doing their best to kill it.

------
bhouston
Will Parallels still work well if Apple switches to ARM-based cores in many of
their machines?

~~~
SyneRyder
I was wondering this too, and if it might be a factor in the timing of the
acquisition.

Parallels used to make Windows & Linux versions of their product [1], so there
might still be ways that Corel can continue selling a product even if Apple's
new hardware lineup prevents virtualization.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallels_Workstation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallels_Workstation)

------
orliesaurus
Can someone with inside-knowledge (or just knows) explain how is Corel still
in business?

------
angry_octet
Corel... Now that's a name I've not heard in a long, long time.

------
TheOtherHobbes
Corel are really killing the Software Museum business model.

------
jerrac
If their photo development product had decent library management, I'd have
bought it recently. They have Linux version.

------
bratao
Corel bought my favorite photo editor ever. Never found a replacement
(PhotoImpact). Just to discontinue it. I hate them!!

~~~
pier25
Adobe and Autodesk have done that countless of times. Eg: Fireworks, Freehand,
etc.

------
lathiat
This takes me back to Corel Linux. My first Linux, it was based on Debian and
very quickly lead me to Debian.

------
pier25
I imagine Corel survives from its hardcore fans... but why would it buy
Parallels?

~~~
orbitingpluto
So you can run Corel software in it?

~~~
pier25
But you could already do that?

